# fitting a door lock to a 2008 star spirit help



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Has any one fitted a fiamma external door lock to a star spirit van. There seems a lack of space inside to get the fitting on. If you have a starsprit of 2008 would you be good enough to let me know weather its fitted top bottom or middle. I have fitted one to our old van but that was a earlier van a 2004 :? :?


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

I have fitted these locks to our two previous m/hmes and on each occasion fitted the ones which are secured to the inner door frame instead of fitting the securing screws/bolts thru the wall of the van. Hope this is clearer than mud as they say.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Have you considered the French lock by IMC Creations. They do not need much space inside, you can buy them from Anchor Point motorhomes in Ireland, about £100.

Kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I never fitted one for two reasons. If it's locked they know you're out. 
If it's fitted at all they'll break something more expensive to get in.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Your door may be secure, but your windows will never be secure.


----------

